# big red fish !!!!!!!!



## fishinlady (Mar 16, 2008)

this was my catch of the day !!!!!!!!!!! it was 27 inches long and 9lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Hook (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Fish!:bowdown


----------



## fishinlady (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## fishinlady (Mar 16, 2008)

he was a fighter and tasted good


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Bet it was fun :clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great looking fish.:clap Did youu get that red on a pompano rig?....


----------



## fishinlady (Mar 16, 2008)

yah a two hook rig !!!!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great catch! Wow 9 lbs. It rare you see a slot red at that weight. Usually 6 lbs. in the slot is a stretch. But still a great catch and thanks for the report and pic.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That thing has a gut.

I know FLW teams that'd pay big bucks to find a few of those over the course of the weekend.

Congrats.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a fat one. Nice catch :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice red:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

